# Few questions...



## taylor_f (Mar 28, 2011)

Howdy howdy again friends of Nissan forums. Had a few questions concerning my 1993 Nissan Sentra, Manual 5-speed, 145,000 miles.

1. Planning on going ahead to change my tranny fluid here in the next few weeks. Was wondering what is the final word on putting GL-5 gear oil into a GL-4 specified tranny. Is there any GL-5's that will work? If not where do I get GL-4 at a decent price?

2. Planning on putting in a after-market stereo system into my car so I can play my music through a tuner or usb. Do I need a wiring harness?

3. I'm idling right now after the car has heated up at 550 rpms. Specifications are requiring me to be at 650 rpms. This past weekend, my car when I started it, the rpm gauge shot up, then went straight down and died. I started the car again afterwards and it took, but was slightly hesitant, but smoothed out after driving it. The book was vague I thought on adjusting the idle speed, can anyone give me a clearer instruction on adjusting upwards the correct way?


Thank you everyone!

Taylor


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

1) GL-4 is specified by Nissan. You can get a 32 oz. jug of Sta-bil GL-4 gear oil for $6.99 from Amazon.com. I've been told NAPA sells GL-4. Amsoil, Redline and Royal Purple all have GL-4 but they are a bit pricier.

2) Yes, if you are putting in a tuner or sub. Check with the folks at Crutchfield.com. They are helpful and knowledgeable!

3) NOTE: Before attempting to adjust the idle speed, perform a basic under-hood inspection. Check and verify the condition of the following:



Air cleaner 
All vacuum hoses and ducting for the intake 
EGR valve operation 
Gaskets 
Throttle valve plate and throttle bore for carbon 
Throttle switch/sensor operation.
Disconnect the throttle sensor harness connector. Start the engine and warm it up until the water temperature indicator points to the middle of the gauge. 
Operate the engine at 2000 rpm for 2 minutes under no load. 
Race the engine 2 or 3 times under no load, then check the idle speed. Idle speed should be:
USA M/T vehicles only. 
650 ±50 rpm. 
Canadian M/T vehicles only. 
750 ±50 rpm. 
All models with A/T transmissions. 
800 ±50 rpm (in "N" position). 

If not correct, proceed to step 4.


Race the engine 2 or 3 times under no load then idle. 
Verify ignition timing is 10°±2°B.T.D.C.
Idle Air Adjusting (I.A.A.) Unit 








Turn the idle adjusting screw (located on the idle air adjusting unit) to obtain the correct idle speed. Idle speed should be:
All M/T 600 ±50 rpm. 
All A/T 725 ±50 rpm.



Turn the engine off. 
Reconnect the throttle sensor harness. 
Race the engine 2 or 3 times under no load then idle. Idle speed should be:
USA M/T vehicles only. 
650 ±50 rpm. 
Canadian M/T vehicles only. 
750 ±50 rpm. 
All models with A/T transmissions. 
800 ±50 rpm (in "N" position).



If not correct proceed to step 11. 
Check the A.A.C. valve and harness, repair or replace as required. 
The ECM may be the cause of a problem. This however is rarely the case.


----------



## taylor_f (Mar 28, 2011)

Problem is though, is that my car takes 75w-90. This one here is 85w-90 for gear oil. What do I do now?


----------



## taylor_f (Mar 28, 2011)

Well been looking into Amsoil 75w-90 GL-4 Gear oil. Seems pretty nice, anyone know anything about it? I'm wondering, since it's a synthetic, does synthetic gear oil do the same thing to older transmissions that synthetic motor oil does to older motors? 

If you know anything about Amsoil, do you know where I can get it from a dealer at an affordable price?

Thanks everyone,

Taylor


----------



## taylor_f (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey SMJ, I was actually wondering about the Idle Speed again. I didn't use a tachometer the last time I changed my idle speed, I just went by my Idle Meter in the dash. I ended up getting it right and the car was doing good.

Since then, I have a K&N Air Filter in my car that was dirty, I cleaned it out with the K&N Cleaner, now I've been idling at 850/900 rpms. I've tried to bring the idle speed down now and I've had to turn the idle screw considerbly more than before just to get it to go down a little more. Do you have any ideas? Or does anyone have any ideas about this?

Thanks everyone,

Taylor


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not a fan of K&N filters. The performance benefits of K&N over a conventional paper filter really don't occur until high engine RPM. The problem with them, however, is that they let more dirt pass buy than a conventional paper filter and the oil used to coat them can contaminate the mass air sensor hotwire and cause an inaccurate readings.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

smj999smj said:


> I'm not a fan of K&N filters. The performance benefits of K&N over a conventional paper filter really don't occur until high engine RPM. The problem with them, however, is that they let more dirt pass buy than a conventional paper filter and the oil used to coat them can contaminate the mass air sensor hotwire and cause an inaccurate readings.


+100000000000


----------



## taylor_f (Mar 28, 2011)

Back to one of the original questions as well, I've found some Amsoil 75w-90 GL-4 Gear Oil Synthetic. Being that it is a synthetic, does anyone have any idea if it's okay to put into my tranny? I've got 149,--- miles on my car, no idea when the last tranny oil change was. It's a manual though, so I've heard from different people that it's okay in a manual, just not in auto. Any thoughts from the pros on here? Since it's getting colder, I'd like to get that morning "crunch" down to a minimum.

Thanks everyone,

Taylor


----------

